# Looking for quality custom Aquarium and Stand



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello Again, Im ready to jump back into aquariums after settling into new house and kids are older.

I want a custom aquarium built with a high quality stand (similar looks to red-sea stands)

Do you guys have some local makers in GTA and surrounding area that is up to the task that you can recommend?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Try Bryan of MAST. You can find him in this coming Wednesday MAST meeting in Brampton. He also lives in Etobicoke. He did my side cabinets and tank top which match my red Sea tank. He is a very busy guy though and is quite expensive.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

miracles custom tank builders. they did an amazing job on mine.


----------

